# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  pop rivit tool  for tight spots

## billy101

does anyone know of a pop rivit tool for tight spots 
thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## plum

There was such a thing as a blind man's rivet, haven't seen or heard of them for years.

----------


## plum

Slight correction, that would be just a 'blind rivet'. :Doh:  
Actually the term blind rivet does refer to the modern type rivet, but I have a vague memory of another rivet method
which req'd the use of two tools, one underneath and a hammer, but different to a pop rivet.

----------


## plum

Tinmens rivets, it just came to me, good for tight spots

----------


## goldie1

> does anyone know of a pop rivit tool for tight spots 
> thanks

   Some of the air operated ones are small, don't know about hand operated

----------


## Mitch1500

It depends on what you mean by tight spots. 
But you can use your existing pop rivet gun. You can put a sleeve on the rivet shaft.
For example the rivet is made of 2 parts. a shaft that pulls through the rivet and the rivet itself. 
Pull one apart and place 2 rivets on the one shaft, this would extend the shaft further out of the pop rivet gun. This means that pop rivets are narrower than your gun allowing it to get in close. Instead of putting 2 rivets on one shaft use something a little more solid. The gun doesnt need the entire shaft to get a grip. 
If you only have one rivet to do you could use lots of tiny nuts or if you have lots of rivets to do you could make up a steel sleeve. eg hack up one of those cheap a*se metal pressision screw drivers if you can find anything better. Seperate the screwdriver from the handle, drill it out further and cut it off. 
You can use  rivets but the additional "may" squash meaning you have to keep adding more fresh ones

----------


## jatt

For rivets that are recessed (press stud bases) we have a couple of handhelds that were purchased with a small tip to fit in.
One of the boys recently bought one with a swivelling head to fit into places a normal handheld cannot reach.  Would have find out the breed of it and where it was purchased if one is interested.

----------

